# Uri and others...



## Heather (Oct 25, 2006)

I just got this quarter's Orchid Digest and not only is there a beautiful Aerangis distincta gracing the cover (fabulous photo of the nectaries) and a checklist of the genus, there is also a review of the genus Acinta. 

Just thought those of you interested who might not subscribe may want to know in case you wish to obtain an issue. 

There's also some full page photos of Krull-Smith's recently awarded plants including a gorgeous Paph. Angel Hair (for me!)


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Oct 25, 2006)

Heather, I agree - while I wouldn't turn down anything in that photo spread, that Paph. Angel Hair was my favorite, too.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Heather
Is that Acineta your talking about ? Do you know if can buy the Issue somewhere


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, Uri, sorry about the mis-spelling...I was too excited I guess.  
http://www.orchiddigest.com/

Michael (Pugh, I think?) is the membership person and very helpful.
[email protected]


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Heather- I just took a 1 year subscription


----------

